# Cream Caramel Seedling Issues



## Delta999 (Sep 18, 2016)

So Im having these issues with my seedlings. Dark discolouration with rusting becoming brittle and dry. To my untrained eye it could be a number of mineral deficiencies or other issues.

These are two and a half week old Cream Caramel grown in organic seedling mix with perlite. No nutes yet , the colydons have just yellowed . 

Currently under 600 watt HID lights at about 1 and a half feet away.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!

D 

View attachment IMAG1465.jpg


View attachment IMAG1468.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 18, 2016)

what's in your soil?...... are you spraying anything on the plant?........ how often are you watering?


----------



## Delta999 (Sep 18, 2016)

Watering daily enough to keep moist- nothing sprayed onto plants yet other than pure water- dalton seedling raising mix which I believe contains composted bark, pumice and Nu Fert


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Daltons Organic Seed Mix

Uses:

Where BioGro certification is required or 100% organic products are preferred. Germination of seeds and establishment of seedlings with vigorous and healthy root growth. Daltons Organic Seed Mix is specially formulated to ensure your seedlings receive the best possible start.

Description:

Daltons Organic Seed Mix is produced using the very best screened naturally composted bark fines and natural fine pumice. The inclusion of NuFert® NPK - Mini, a specially graded slow release fertiliser, produces a seed mix with a balanced nutrient blend that is perfect for seed raising and cell growing. Trichobuild®, exclusive to Daltons, is added to the seed mix to maximise natural disease protection and ensure healthy seedlings, the natural way.

Features and Benefits:
&#8226;Commercially proven mix for use in seed germination and cell trays
&#8226;Contains controlled release fertiliser to ensure even growth and nutrients for up to 4 months
&#8226;Made from sustainable and renewable resources
&#8226;Contains Trichodry® - the friendly fungus - for seedling health

&#8226;Environmentally friendly


Product Tip:

Regular applications of liquid certified organic fertilisers at optimum growing times is recommended.




After reading this I advise you to use something different........ says it feeds up to 4 months....... usually not a good thing for growing MJ......... also daily watering at this size is overwatering which is the most common mistake when growing MJ imho.

I've never come across anything organic that feeds for 4 months in a controlled release.

and don't spray your plants with water..........


----------



## robertr (Sep 18, 2016)

They need food.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

I agree with G13. I don't know about that soil. MJ is pretty finicky sometimes. Without knowing what's in that "NuFert", It sounds suspect for being too hot in one or more elements and too weak in other elements.
However, watering them everyday, unless the soil IS drying out that fast, is not good. Many growers feel the weight by picking up a plant when its very dry and then when its fully saturated with water. That way you allow the soil to go through a full wet/dry cycle that is necessary in "non-hydro" growing.

You should soak them once then allow them to dry out before soaking them again. When this gets happening too often for you then it is time to move them to bigger pots of soil.

Also If you are growing under just an HPS, they will not look as healthy as plants grown under "blue" light of MH or fluorescent (both in the 6500Kelvin spectrum)


----------



## robertr (Sep 19, 2016)

You should also raise the light , to intense for seedlings that small.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Over watering will kill a plant just like underwatering.  Only water when the soil is dry. Get yourself some good soil, if you want to be organic get either Happy Frog or Fox farm ocean forest? Are you somewhere that has access to good soil?


----------



## Delta999 (Nov 30, 2016)

TLC said:


> Hi Delta, do your containers have 'drainage holes'?



Yes they did have drainage holes. two of these seedlings have survived and I think I went wrong with my seedling mix here this time. The Nu fert was a problem as well as the addition of too much perlite and the soil would dry out far too quickly. I'll be posting my progress on this grow now in the Grow Journal section. Thanks for everyones input


----------

